# Game #65: Indiana Pacers (20-42) @ Phoenix Suns (39-25) - 3/6



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Saturday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: L 108-116 Vs. Utah Jazz*












*Phoenix Suns (39-25) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














*Indiana Pacers (20-42) 

Starters: 





































PG TJ Ford | SG Brandon Rush | SF Danny Granger | PF Troy Murphy | C Roy Hibbert* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAY FOCUSED!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

15-9, Pacers up at 6:50 left.

Both teams are shooting awful. In 20%'s.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

28-28, Suns at the end of 1.

Jrich 9 pts (3-4). Other than that blown dunk against SA last week, he has been playing well last couple weeks. But like headshot up there says, "Beware."

Odd game so far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with beautiful behind the back pass to Frye who drained the 3.

51-44, Suns 2:51 left.


This week off will be good for Nash. Still bothered with injuries. His shooting lately has been evident.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Laughable now. Give up a 3 with .1 sec left.


63-57, Suns at the half.

Amare 17 pts (5-12), 5 rebs, 2 blks


Pacers are shooting 34.7% but have 24 2nd chance pts, 17 FT pts & 13 pts off turnovers


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Weird scrum with Frye, Hibbert, Waston and Granger. Frye got ejected for 2nd T. I hadn't paid too much attention.


Pacers chose Jason Collins to shoot the FT that Frye should've taken. He made it. Then got to FT line again getting fouled. 1/2

93-86 Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 113, Pacers 105*

Hill 22 pts (6-9), 8 rebs, 5 assists

Jrich 22 pts (7-13), 10 rebs, 2 blks

Amare 30 pts (8-19), 6 rebs, 2 blks


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Amare still not rebounding well, but he's scoring like a maniac.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> Amare still not rebounding well, but he's scoring like a maniac.


In his defense, there aren't any rebounds to be had. Both Richardson and Hill are crashing the boards hard. He does need to box out a little more. Boozer and Murphy went for 15 and 16 boards against Amare respectively but only 4 and 5 offensive boards respectively. That means that the Suns aren't crashing the offensive boards hard enough. When they do, they are impossible to beat.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

On another note, I'm glad the Suns have gotten this 5 day break. They needed it bad considering how banged up they're getting, especially at the guard positions >_>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> On another note, I'm glad the Suns have gotten this 5 day break. They needed it bad considering how banged up they're getting, especially at the guard positions >_>


Definitely. On top of that, it's a perfect time to work Barbosa into the lineup without using gametime to do it.


----------

